# Parakeet c:



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Just thought some of you might find this cute or get a smile from it.




C:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's beautiful!! We recently brought 2 budgies into our home. Never had birds before. Really enjoying them, they are so fun to watch. They aren't comfortable around us yet, but we're working on it. I really hope mine can be as friendly as yours some day!


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

PJM said:


> She's beautiful!! We recently brought 2 budgies into our home. Never had birds before. Really enjoying them, they are so fun to watch. They aren't comfortable around us yet, but we're working on it. I really hope mine can be as friendly as yours some day!


Thank you, she's going on 4 years old now, she lived with our other female for a while till the other passed away, sadly.
I begged my parents and did everything I could to get rid of mites on this little girl encase it was the cause of the others passing.
She lost a few toes, and is weary of hands now and cant step up, but shes completely cured now and were working on her beak. Shes the sweetest thing to me and even preens me, I think its because she knows how much I care,
parakeets are so worth it and you can learn a lot from watching them youre going to have so much fun. C:
Sorry for the rambling post. aha


----------

